# free web hosts that allow hotlinking



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Does anyone know of free hosts (Preferably wit FTP upload capability) where I can store my pictures and smilies so that I can post them on these wonderful forums?


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

If you can see an image below, then go to http://freetheweb.tk

{Ok, it works, you will have to email the guy there, and he will send you all the stuuf}


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

They "temporarily stopped accepting new registrations" but I will lwait some time. Tnx for the site.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok. I wonder why they stopped. I guess I got my account just in time. If you email me the pics, I'll put them on my account. I only have a few free mb though.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Maybe your ISP?


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Try Bravenet

http://www.bravenet.com/

Should do what you want and everything is free. Lots of goodies too.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Thanx for the offer WS but I gotta find my own place to put my pics. They stopped because of "the overwhelming demand..." Too many ppl wanted accounts lol.
Does BraveNet allow hotlinking? Because there are a lot of free hosts but most of them dont allow hotlinking.
Heres a good list of free hosts, some with out ads!
http://deluxnetwork.com/pgs/hosts.php 
(And yes I know its warez so mods delete it if its unappropriate)

Heres a test:


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

You could try 1asphost.com whilst it does include a lot of ads if you try to create a site there, you can link images from it fine. Also whilst not having FTP upload, you can upload an entire zip file containing the structure of your "site" and it will be automatically unzipped and deleted for you. Great for a quick deployment. I use it for hosting images and the like whilst the main bulk of my site is on a brinkster server.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Here is a list that allows hotlinking:

http://home.iprimus.com.au/theferaleye/imagesblogspot.html


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Thanx that was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Your very welcome.


----------

